# disabled vet looking for assistance w/ new home planned



## war032 (May 17, 2014)

Posted in general off topic and here. 

hello all. I am a 100% service connected disabled vet putting together my permanent home out near perdido. On the advice of a dept manager at home depot he said I might post here for assistance. I have spent most of the last decade battling w/ the govt and am trying to get this home accomplished this year before a couple major surgeries are done....

I have most of the funds for the home but could specifically use some help from local builders/vet groups/contacts with getting the following done... 1) land prep for the home (removing a few trees, grading, raking) for the foundation 2) drywall/mud work 3) kitchen/bath cabinets.... Permits are already pulled

anything additional would be a bonus

Feel free to respond anytime and I will send my contact info.

thanks


----------

